# Gina and Alfie Saying Hello



## kittyG (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi there everyone at PetForms community.

My name is Gina and I have joined this site to learn more and get advice from fellow cat lovers to help me ensure the best for my kitty!

Introducing Alfie:






































Love him to bits!

Look forward to my time here at PetForms

G


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...Alfie is lovely!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Hello Alfie you handsome chap.

Come over to cat chat, we all tend to hang out there.


----------



## MisterR (Jul 26, 2017)

Such lovely photos! Cats - our everything!) The most good and harmless creatures in the world))


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Alfie is one handsome boy. Beautiful pictures. I've just recently joined too, much the same reasons as yourself. My partner and kids are sick to death of me talking about our cats all the time and cats in general, they call me crazy cat lady, which I don't find offensive at all... lol 

Peace 
Eilidh ✌ xx


----------

